# New Additions - Long Hair Satins



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I just picked up two new does.









and









I wasn't sure if I wanted to go for satin or not this time. I'm not partial to the long hair, but they're beautiful, so I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

If I'm correct - I have an orange and a Lilac.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Since they have pink eyes they'd be Fawn and Dove. Very pretty mice, is the fawn pregnant?


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for correcting my colors! Yes, she's heavily pregnant. She was in with two males (one fawn and one dove, both long hair satins). It should be interesting to see what she has. I'm not expecting this litter to survive though because she's got to be very close to having babies, and just moved to a new home. I'm sure she's stressed out.

If/when she does have babies, I'll happilly share photos.


----------



## Jasmin1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

Put her on her own and leave her to settle and she should keep the babies.

I had a doe give birth the night I got her, and she kept all of her babies, because I left her alone to get on with it.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

dove could be champagne, looks 'warmer' than a dove. good luck with bubs


----------

